# Australia Hall, Malta



## Acebikerchick (Aug 19, 2011)

Close to St. Andrews Barracks and Hospital a building was erected in November 1915 by the Australian Branch of the British Red Cross Society for the benefit of soldiers of the Empire, and called the Australia Hall.

It was officially opened on Saturday evening 22nd January 1916 by the Governor, Lord Methuen, in front of an audience of more than 1,600 people. As many Australians and New Zealanders as possible were taken to the venue, together with doctors and nurses from the neighbouring hospitals and convalescent camps. The hall was packed and many had to stand outside the building and listen to the speeches. 

From then onwards the building was in constant use for entertainments of all kinds until the withdrawal of the British troops in 1979. The building was closed but in December 1998 it was severely damaged by fire, and reduced to a derelict roofless shell.

As it was:






And now:


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting building and history, Ace...great find.


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 20, 2011)

Loved this too......looks like you had a lovely time


----------



## Acebikerchick (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you, it was a fab holiday


----------

